# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Granny flats NSW

## barney118

I have looked through the pdf files on granny flats from NSW govt site. granny flats.pdf 
and could do with some help on the setback requirement. The picture shows it to the "gutter" or is it the wall? Also (assume 4.5m setback), what is the ruling on 2 storey developments? It has a nice picture on page one which looks like there is no set back for the second storey.

----------


## melton2

not too sure what you are asking for.. 
dwelling setbacks are located on pg 3 of the pdf. 
what exactly are you pointing to in terms of setbacks? the roof/eaves? 
the front dwelling in the picture on pg1 doesnt have eaves, and the roof finishes in line with the side of the house. there is a side setback of at least 3 meters as the driveway is there.
other setbacks depend on how big your land is..

----------


## barney118

My land is 720m2 so I fit into heh first category. In our DCP for my area secondary dwellings have a second storey set back of 8 m, in this doc no mention of second storey set backs so I assume it doesn't apply.
Yes the setback shown assuming no eaves, so is the setback to gutter/wall or other?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## melton2

im still not understanding. 8m setback from where? im assuming its from the front or back? probably front... are you looking at adding a granny flat or building a new 2 story home?  
the picture relating to the setbacks are to the wall. so for the first it would be 900mm to the side boundary. and if you have 450mm eaves, then the roof lining will be 450mm from the side boundary. this is for a single story home. 
the second story side setback would depend on your local council. 
for my local council, the second story would need to be 1.5m from the side boundary for complying development. if its any closer, then you would need to go through the DA the old fashioned way as it does not meet the complying development rules.

----------


## barney118

Sorry, my place has 2 roads front and back entrance, so I have a garage approved at the back with a 3 m setback and 600 from side.
But I am looking at moving to 900 to side and then I can worry about the rear   Set back. 
This doc says it overrides local DCP where the set back to road is 4.5m, but no mention of a second storey set back for a granny flat.
So I am just thinking out aloud if I want to change the use from garage to granny as the garage has shower toilet approved.
I was interested in if I make a granny flat 2 storey, the envelope I have is 8 m x 6.6m
I have excavated already and thinking of using 7.5m x 6.2m area.
I know my DCP is 8 m setback on the second storey but it may be feasible to go 2 storey.
I notice on the picture in the doc on pg 1 shows a 2 storey granny with same setback as lower storey.
Thanks for taking some interest.   
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------

